# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Physogyra lichtensteini

## Alexandre Dax

Logo á noite coloco uma fotos ...

Comprei este coral na melhor loja da zona  :Pracima:  
é lindissimo e está ainda melhor e mais aberto no meu aqua do que na loja

O que eu queria saber são duas coisas distintas....

1º O que é que eu devo fazer para se manter assim tão bem? que alimentação devo lhe dar (quimica ou não) etc etc... resumindo ... o que devo eu fazer???  :yb665:  

2º Conseguirei algum dia fazer um frag deste coral???? para outro aquário que tenho...
se conhecerem algum artigo sobre esta espécie de corais tb agradeço que partilhem...



Até logo...
 :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Tens aqui alguma informação sobre o coral em causa que é tido por bastante agressivo e não lá muito fácil de manter. Gosta de águas de recife algo turvas e eutrofisadas, ou seja, ricas em nutrientes.

http://www.ipaq.org.br/modules.php?n...ap=p,o,k,i,r,l

http://www2.aims.gov.au/coralsearch/...0pages/300.htm

http://www.reefimages.com/Corals/Corals1.htm

http://www.saltcorner.com/sections/z...htensteini.htm

http://www.fishchannel.com/saltwater...g/bubble-coral

http://www.reeflex.net/eng/94/641/Ph...htensteini.htm

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva,

Sem duvida que é um excelente coral,pois tambem tenho um.É extremamente agressivo, quando larga aqueles tentaculos convem que não toque noutros corais. Eu não alimento directamente o coral, ele alimentasse do que os outros se alimentam (Zooplanthon, Phitoplanthon, cyclopyz, comida congelada). Sei que fragmentar esse coral é qualquer coisa de dificel, mas tudo é possivel.

Acho que este coral esta no sitio errado, ele é um coral duro de polipos grandes (LPS) e não um coral mole, por isso acho que deve ser movido para a secção dos LPS.

abraço

----------

